# Reusing the same vial for reconstitution?



## Soujerz (Oct 24, 2013)

So i reconstituted my GHRP-2 CJC-1295 NO DAC blend 5mg/5mg 10mg total in an empty fresh sterile vial, i am almost done with the vial and have more GHRP-2 CJC-1295 NO DAC blend and was wondering if its ok to reuse the same vial to reconstitute or should i just buy a new fresh sterile vial?  Again cost isn't the issue the vials are cheap its waiting to have them shipped to me.


----------



## Soujerz (Nov 1, 2013)

Well no one answered but on other boards i've been advised not to do this and use a clean slin pin everytime.  I am going go with this advice better safe than sorry.


----------



## exerciseordie (Nov 1, 2013)

Always stay as sterile as possible. Best advice out there! Never risk infection! That extra few bucks is far less than a doctor visit! Just my .02


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 1, 2013)

why were you reconstituting in a different vial?


----------



## Soujerz (Nov 1, 2013)

The vial i have is a mix of 5mg GHRP-2 and 5mg CJC-1295 NO DAC and the most bac water i could fit in it is like 3.5ml  i like to do 5 ml at least sometimes 10ml just so i can make the drawing up more accurate.

BUT AGREED ALWAYS SPEND THE EXTRA PENNIES TO BE AS STERILE AS POSSIBLE SO YOU DON"T SPEND HUNDREDS IN THE HOSPITAL!


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 1, 2013)

Soujerz said:


> The vial i have is a mix of 5mg GHRP-2 and 5mg CJC-1295 NO DAC and the most bac water i could fit in it is like 3.5ml  i like to do 5 ml at least sometimes 10ml just so i can make the drawing up more accurate.
> 
> BUT AGREED ALWAYS SPEND THE EXTRA PENNIES TO BE AS STERILE AS POSSIBLE SO YOU DON"T SPEND HUNDREDS IN THE HOSPITAL!



i'm not flaming you bro. i was just wondering. you're not the first person to report that 5 ml didn't fit in the vial. did you happen to measure the total volume of the solution when you transferred to the larger vial? i'm curious because i want to calculate the density of the peptide so as to dose with the highest accuracy. i caught some flames when i proposed that peptides even had a density. just lookin' for vindication.


----------



## Soujerz (Nov 4, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> i'm not flaming you bro. i was just wondering. you're not the first person to report that 5 ml didn't fit in the vial. did you happen to measure the total volume of the solution when you transferred to the larger vial? i'm curious because i want to calculate the density of the peptide so as to dose with the highest accuracy. i caught some flames when i proposed that peptides even had a density. just lookin' for vindication.




I drew up 3ml of bac water and filled the vial to reconstitute, then i drew up the 3ml and injected it into an empty sterile 10ml vial,  then i drew up 2ml of bac water and filled the vial again to get any left over peptide and then injected the 2ml into the sterile vial which now had 3ml in it for total of 5ml.  If you wanted to you could add another 5ml of bac water to the 10ml vial and have 10ml of solution total.


----------

